# Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken



## macke (11. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,
man liest (auch in der Fachliteratur) immer wieder von sehr unterschiedlichen Bleigewichten, die fuer eine erfolgreiche Selbsthakmontage auf Karpfen notwendig sind. Das faengt an bei 40g, geht ueber 60g und manche andere sagen sogar, es sollten mindestens 80g sein. Deshalb interessiert mich jetzt mal einfach eure Meinung zu dem Thema. Wieviel Gramm sollten es mindestens sein und mit wieviel fischt ihr erfolgreich? (Es geht mir dabei nicht um Wurfweiten oder so, nur um den Selbsthakeffekt).
Ich persoenlich habe dazu noch keine Meinung, da ich gerade erst anfange, mich mit dem "modernen" Karpfenangeln zu beschaeftigen. Deshalb interessieren mich auch eure Meinungen so sehr...   

Danke - Macke


----------



## Carphunter 76 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Hy Macke.
also 60 Gramm ist ok, ich fische meistens wegen Strömung (Rhein) mehr, und zwar so um die 100 Gramm.
Im See kommst du mit 60 Gramm gut hin.
Teste das doch mal unter Wasser (Badewanne) mit deinem Finger, das dürfte dir Gewissheit geben.
Kugelblei ist am besten (mit Öhr, oder ohne).
Der Karpfen soll sich am besten schon durch das ausspucken des Köders selbst Haken, also scharfe Haken verwenden.


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Es ist ganz einfach: je höher das Gewicht des Bleis, desto besser hakt sich der fisch selbst, weil  ja beim schwereren blei mehr Gewichtskraft wirkt, die der Karpfen überwinden muss und so dringt der haken ab 90g in der Regel sicher ein.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## rob (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

bei selbsthak fisch ich ab 80g....70 is auch noch ok denke aber drunter sollte man ned gehen.ich kenn auch die kleinen 20-40 g selbsthakmontagen die es zu kaufen gibt...aber ich weiss ned...da musst du dann auch wieder schnell dabei sein..denk ich...#h


----------



## Trout killer (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Servus,
Ich finde auch im Fluss etwas mehr wie im see im Fluss 100-120gr und im see von 60 -90gr versuch es doch ambesten selber aus  Ich hab zum beispiel sogar schon mal einen Bolie mit selbst hack methode ohne blei gefischt und der karpfen hat sich auch selber gehackt :q 


Gruß Trout killer #h    #h    #g


----------



## macke (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Theoretisch ist doch die einfachste Selbsthakmontage ein stinknormales Birnenblei oder so mit Schnurstopper dahinter. So ein teures "Inline"-Blei, wie es von Fox, Mika usw. zu kaufen gibt muss es doch nicht unbedingt sein, oder? (Jetzt mal abgesehen von Schnurverwicklungen bei Gewaltwuerfen usw.)


----------



## Trout killer (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*



			
				macke schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch ist doch die einfachste Selbsthakmontage ein stinknormales Birnenblei oder so mit Schnurstopper dahinter. So ein teures "Inline"-Blei, wie es von Fox, Mika usw. zu kaufen gibt muss es doch nicht unbedingt sein, oder? (Jetzt mal abgesehen von Schnurverwicklungen bei Gewaltwuerfen usw.)



Ich denke nicht dürfte sogar mit kugelblei gehen ist doch egal aber ich nehm immer die Blei mit schlauch die verwickeln sich nicht

Gruß Trout killer #h  #h  #g


----------



## Carphunter Heek (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Bei der Selberhakmontage musst du mehr als 80 Gramm angeln.

PETRI HEIL


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Ab 80g aufwärts darunter is nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (11. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Ich hab meistens meine 80 bis 100 Gramm drann und immer positive Erfahrungen gemacht. 

MfG

Karpfenwuerger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Kann man so nicht genau sagen, Hängt ja auch von dem Karpfenmaul (Muschelfressende haben ein Lederzähes) und der Hakengrösse ab. ein 10er Häkchen wird ws. schon bei 40g fassen, ein 1er garantiert noch nicht.

Mein übliches Gewicht sind 80-90g, im Fluss auch schwerere.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fishing-willi (12. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

also ich fische meistens mit 80 gramm, hab damit schon viele karpfen gefangen, bei 60 gram, hatte ich schon einige fehlbisse (weiss aba nicht, ob das nun am blei lag)
ich angel übrigens im see


----------



## rob (12. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

nur das dir ein 10er haken wahrscheinlich abbrechen wird.
mir sind im winter regelmässig die dünnen 8er von fox abgebrochen.hab jetzt andere 8er die wesentlich stabiler sind...weiss ned mehr von welcher firma(kenn nur noch das regal im shop wo sie liegen )
in grösse 10  hab ich die leider nicht gesehen.
kennst da was brauchbares?#h


----------



## fischerwahn (12. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

make, 60+  ...aber auch mit 100 gramm, anschlagen musst du trotzdem


----------



## robertb (12. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Nix für ungut, aber wenn ich mit ner 3 oz festbleimontage noch anschlagen muss dann hat das ganze System sein Ziel verfehlt  #t .


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Ganz kurz: Ich angel zwischen 2,5 und 4oz, sprich zwischen 70 und 110 Gramm nochwas im Regelfall. Ich denke, dass das vernünftige Minimum für eine sauber funktionierende Selbsthakmontage bei ca. 80 Gramm  liegt. Je mehr, desto besser...


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*



			
				macke schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch ist doch die einfachste Selbsthakmontage ein stinknormales Birnenblei oder so mit Schnurstopper dahinter....



Theoretisch ja, Macke. 

Aber Du solltest nach Möglichkeit die Montagen auch so gestalten, dass sich der Karpfen bei einem Schnurbruch von dem Blei befreien kann. Das sollten einem die Fische schon wert sein. Wenn man dann einen Stopperknoten in Verbindung mit einem Running Boom oder ähnlichem nutzt und die Schnur aus welchem Grund auch immer reißt, kann sich der verbliebene Schnurrest nicht durch das Blei bzw. den Running Boom durchziehen, weil besagter Stopperknoten das verhindert. 

Insofern ist das nicht die beste Lösung.



			
				macke schrieb:
			
		

> ... So ein teures "Inline"-Blei, wie es von Fox, Mika usw. zu kaufen gibt muss es doch nicht unbedingt sein, oder?



Mit diesen Inlinebleien umgehst Du das oben angesprochene Problem. Denn Du benötigst keinen Stopperknoten auf der Haupt- oder Schlagschnur um das Vorfach am Blei zu fixieren. Bei diesen Bleien ziehst Du einfach den ausreichend dimensionierten Wirbel in den Gummieinsatz am Inlineblei und der Wirbel ist für den Selbsthakeffekt ausreichend fixiert. Reisst nun die Haupt- oder Schlagschnur und der Fisch setzt sich mit dem Blei fest, kann er den Wirbel aus dem Einsatz am Blei herausziehen. Ein etwas fischfreundlichere Variante, wie ich finde.

Mittlerweile bieten bereits mehrere günstige Hersteller dieses System an, insofern MUSS man nicht auf die etwas teureren Bleie von Korda oder Fox zurückgreifen. 

Ich tue das trotzdem, weil die Bleie sehr gut verarbeitet sind (Korda und Fox) Sie haben keine Lackierung, die abplatzen kann, sondern eine sehr robuste Kunststoffbeschichtung. Außerdem bieten die jeweiligen Hersteller auch die passenden anderen Komponenten wie Wirbel usw. an. So kann ich mir ohne langes Suchen sicher sein, dass z.B. der Wirbel auch ideal in den Einsatz am Blei paßt und nicht zu labberig sitzt.

Wie gesagt, für den ganzen anderen Krempel oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche gibt man eh schon viel Geld aus, da kommt es auf das eigentlich Wichtigste doch auch nicht mehr drauf an, oder? Und immerhin bringt die Montage den Fisch und nicht das Fox RX-Set...  

Eine andere manchmal noch bessere Möglichkeit ist die Nutzung von Safety Clips. Hier kannst Du dann ein Blei mit Wirbel oder Öse in den Clip einklinken. Der Wirbel wird genauso wie bei den Inlinern in einem gummierten Einsatz im Clip fixiert. Verhakt sich das Blei in einem Hinderniss, kann es sich aus dem Clip lösen und Du kannst den Fisch meist doch landen. Sehr gut bzw. fast schon Pflicht z.B. beim Fischen an Hindernissen oder im Kraut.


----------



## macke (13. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Ja, die passenden Wirbel zum Blei und den Clips... Also ich hab jetzt mal diverse Kataloge (Gerlinger, Askari, Schirmer) durchgeschaut, bei den wenigsten Herstellern gibt's Inline-Bleie zu den passenden Wirbeln (hab ich nur im Gerlinger bei dem Mika-Zeugs gefunden). Und was ist, wenn ich mir jetzt z.B. Safety Clips von Fox bestellen moechte, welche Wirbelgroesse brauch ich da und woher weiss ich das?
Vielleicht bin ich ja auch einfach zu bloed, die ganzen Sachen zu finden, aber vielleicht sind das auch nicht die richtigen Kataloge dafuer?

@Pilkman: danke fuer die super Antwort!


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Also ich Fische meistens 80g,aber mit 60g hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt...Im Fluss nehm ich 120g.
@Macke
Normalerweise hat der was:www.clemens-angelshop.de


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Hi Macke,

gern geschehen... #h 

Wegen Deinem kleinen Problem mit der Materialbeschaffung: Askari, Gerlinger und Schirmer sind meiner Meinung nach auch nicht die besten Anbieter für das ganze Karpfenzeugs. Die haben nur ein sehr eingeschränktes Sortiment für Karpfenangler und haben sich augenscheinlich auch nicht darauf spezialisiert. Gerlinger bildet mit dem Mika- und Foxprogramm da noch eine recht rühmliche Ausnahme.

Wenn es Dir das Karpfenangeln angetan hat und Du Dir ein paar Sachen zulegen möchtest, würde ich Dir zwei spezialisierte Anbieter empfehlen, die vom Absatz her zu den Großen in Deutschland gehören: KL Angelsport in Hallstadt und Clemens Angelsport in Neuötting. Diese beiden Händler haben auch Onlineshops. Erreichen kannst Du KL hier und Clemens hier. Vom Onlineshop und von der Übersichtlichkeit her gefällt mir der KL etwas besser.

Betrachte das jetzt nicht als Muss, aber ich stelle Dir mal anhand des Sortiments von KL empfehlenswertes Zubehör für die Montagen zusammen. Nur als kleine Hilfe... #h 

Zu den Bleien: 

Ich würde Dir Inlinerbleie von Korda oder Fox empfehlen. Ich habe mit denen aufgrund der guten Verarbeitung die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Form hängt von Deinem geplanten Einsatzzweck ab. Gewicht für den Anfang 2,5oz (ca. 70 Gramm) und 3oz (ca. 90 Gramm)

Zu den Korda-Inlinern kommst Du hier für die flache Form und hier für die gestreckte Weitwurfform.

Zum Einhängen in die Safety-Clips brauchst Du Wirbelbleie. Entweder Du nimmst da ein ganz normales Birnenblei oder halt auch die guten von Korda. Letztere bekommst Du hier und hier. 

Zubehör 

Für die Inlinerbleie von Korda würde ich Dir noch sogenannte Rubber empfehlen. Die sind dafür, um eine Verbindung zwischen der Anti Tangle Tube und dem Blei zu sorgen bzw. um einen Übergang zu schaffen. Tube durch das Gummi und letzteres einfach auf das Röhrchen im Blei aufstecken. Fertig. Bekommen kannst Du die hier. 

Anti Tangle Tube kannst Du einfache nutzen oder halt auch die von Korda. Letztere bekommst Du wiederrum hier. 

Ganz wichtig: Die Safety Clips zum Einhängen der Wirbelbleie. Ich habe mit denen von Korda die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, obwohl auch Mika und Fox gute herstellen. Die Dinger von Korda bekommst Du u.a. hier. Einfach das Wirbelblei einhängen, ein Rubber (Gummiübergang) auf den Clip schieben und das Blei ist gesichert. Anti Tangle Tube kannst Du dann bei den Clips auch nutzen.

Und zu guter letzt: Die Wirbel. 

Die für die Kordableie und Clips passenden Wirbel bekommst Du hier. Das sind echt ausgezeichnet verarbeitete Tönnchenwirbel, die einen ausreichenden Widerstand bei Selbsthakmontagen bieten, bei Schnurbruch aber vom Fisch aus dem Clip gezogen werden können.

Kleiner Tip: 

Korda und Nash bieten auch Komplett-Sets an, wo Du in einer Packung die nötigen Wirbel, die Clips, die Übergangsgummis und Rig Tube für 5 Montagen hast. Diese Sets finde ich sehr gut. Das von Korda kannst Du hier bekommen, das von Kevin Nash findest Du hier. Die Teile von Nash sind schon echte Klassiker und werden auch von vielen im AB genutzt. Obendrein ist das Nash-Set noch etwas günstiger als das von Korda.

So, ich hoffe, dass Dir damit für Anfang geholfen ist. Zumindest solltest Du jetzt eine kleine Orientierung haben.


----------



## Zanderseb (13. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Petri Macke:Ich bin zwar kein Berühmter Karpfenanger aber als ich vorige Woche 
in Italien zum Wallerangeln war, fischten wir nebenbei auf Schuppenkarpfen.
Wir hatten einen Karpfenprofi mit auf dem Hausboot der mir aus einfachen mitteln eine pereckt funktionierende Selbsthackmontage baute.

und zwar.an einem Dreieckswirbel hing er ein 60 er Birnenblei ein danach ein kurzes Vorvach mit 2 Sinkenden Boilies am Haar oder so.
Er stellte die Schnur auf volle spannung und machte de Bremse auf.

Als die Bremse lief hing der Fisch bereits sicher, es gab keine Aussteiger.
Wir fingen in 4 Tagen 22 Schuppies der größte war 97cm und hatte 35 Pfund
Die anderen waren so um die 60 cm.

versuchs mal.     #6


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Petri Heil Zanderseb!Hat es auch so kräftig GEWALLERT?


----------



## Pilkman (13. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Hi Zanderseb,

einfach und funktionell, die Montage. Klar, so kann man das machen. 
Warum ich auch diese Montage nicht verwenden würde, paßt von den Gründen her mit dem zusammen, was ich über eine Montage mit einem Stopperknoten geschrieben habe. Denn bei einem Schnurbruch ist auch diese nicht fischfreundlich.

Trotzdem: Respekt und Petri heil zu dem schönen 35er!!! #h War bestimmt ein tolles Erlebnis, hmm?!


----------



## BadPoldi (13. April 2004)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Hi,

also ich fisch ab 60gr die selbsthakmontagen, wobei das nicht alleine vom blei abhängt sondern sehr stark von der hakenschärfe sowie dem fischmaul. (wurde schon genannt glaub ich, muscheln etc.)....

ob anhieb nötig ist oder nicht ist vermutlich die nächste streitfrage, ich für meinen teil setzt nen anhieb allerdings ja nach entfernung nicht zu heftig...

die genannten drei-weg wirbel würd ich auch nicht nehmen zuviel gefahr beim schnurbruch, außerdem hab ich die noch nicht als tönchenausführung gesehen und die "normalen" mit dem gebogenen draht sind mir zu gefährlich für die manchmal dünn ausfallenden vorfächern. trotzdem ein dickes petri für die gefangenen fische...


gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Onkel Petrus (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Im Stillwasser ab 80g, Kugelblei verwenden (braucht sich nicht erst aufrichten).
Im Fluss Bleigewicht der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit anpassen, Bleie verwenden, die gut aufliegen (z.B. länglich, mit platter Seite).


----------



## heinzrch (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

60g ist unterste Grenze, möglicherweise schon mit erhöhter Fehlbissrate (wer weiß den bei nem Fehlbiss schon genau, ob es an den 60 g lag ?...) besser 80g.....


----------



## ChristophL (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Ein Hinweis zu den Inlinern:

Solltet ihr an einem See unterwegs sein auf dessen Grund sich größere Steine befinden und ihr gleichzeitig schwere Montagen (~100g) weit auswerfen, dann lasst Inline sein, denn bei den meisten Inlinern wird fast immer der Wirbel zuerst auf den Grund (->Stein) krachen und schließlich abbrechen.

Wieviel Blei du brauchst, das hängt vom Haken ab. Bei 40g im See an 10er Haken hatte ich sichere Selbsthaker als Beifang, bei kleineren Haken (8) habe ich auch 60g ohne Probleme verwendet.

Für alle grösseren Haken nehme ich lieber 80-100g.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Onkel Petrus (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*



			
				Trout killer schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> Ich finde auch im Fluss etwas mehr wie im see im Fluss 100-120gr und im see von 60 -90gr versuch es doch ambesten selber aus  Ich hab zum beispiel sogar schon mal einen Bolie mit selbst hack methode ohne blei gefischt und der karpfen hat sich auch selber gehackt :q
> 
> 
> Gruß Trout killer #h    #h    #g



Du, werd mir nicht zum zweiten "Coseng"...
(Foren durchsuchen, lohnt sich)
Der Fang eines Karpfens und das dabei verwendete Gerät hat nichts mit dem Absatz Deines Fusses zu tun.


----------



## Shakerz (6. April 2005)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Hallo,

ich fische meistens die 70 g als Inline. Funktioniert in den meisten Fällen sehr gut. Hatte aber auch schon ein paar Aussteiger, für die es definitiv zu wenig war. Werd dieses Jahr mal vornehmlich mit 80 g u. 90 g experimentieren (See). Richtig scharfe Haken sind wichtig. Meiner Meinung das Selbsthakgewicht nicht zu hoch wählen, das es das Ausdrehen/Ausschlitzen des Hakens während des Drill fördert.


Gruß

S.


----------



## Yoshi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Hallo zusammen,
mein Gewäser ist ein See der kaum über Hindernisse verfügt und relativ flach ist. Dort fische ich fast ausschließlich mit Ruten die 2lb oder weniger haben mit 20-30 gr. Laufbleien, und Haken der Gr. 8 (barbless) bei einer Haarlänge von 1,5 cm. Die Schnur halte ich dabei auf Spannung bei nicht ganz vollständig geöffneter Bremse. Von 10 Bissen hakt sich wenn überhaupt nur einer nicht richtig selbst. Mann muss aber in der Nähe sitzen, denn soballd der Run endet, spuckt der Karpfen den Haken meist wieder aus.

Grüsse Yoshi


----------



## meckpomm (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wieviel Gramm zum Selbsthaken*

Moinsen

Für einen vernünftiges Selbsthaken spielt vor allem auch die Beschaffenheut des Untergrundes und die Bleiform selbst eine wichtige Rolle.
Auf schlammigem Grund, in den das Blei stark einsinken kann wird sich der Fisch bei gleichem Bleigewicht besser haken als bei sandigem Grund.
Die Bleiform ist insofern entscheidend, da eine kompaktere Form, z.B. Kugel, deutlich besser hakt als ein länglicheres Blei. Hinzukommt das es Bleie gibt die sich regelrecht am Grund festsaugen.
Weitere Aspekte ist auch die Schnurspannung, bei einem Run läuft der Fisch gleichzeigen auch gegen die Bremse, Rutenspitze etc. an das erzeugt auch recht viel Kraft.

Ich persönlich fische mindestens 4 Unzen Bleie (Inliner zum Werfen) oder 5 Unzen beim Auslegen. Hinzukommt, das ich mit geflochtenen Schnüren, da verzieht ein Blei noch schneller, da die schnur keinen Puffer zwischen blei und Rute bilden kann.
Früher habe ich auch mit 40gramm Bleien gute Selbsthakeigenschafften auf einer Muschelbank erzielen können. Wäre dies nicht der Fall gewesen hätte man ja durch Pieper das Prüfen des Köders durch Karpfen bemerken müssen...

MfG Rene


----------

